# Need advice for insurance work!



## bdiamond (Mar 28, 2014)

I own a window and siding company that added roofs in March. Things have gone well. Good subs and good margins. Just a small percentage of revenue. 

A storm hit my hometown and being pretty well known I started to get calls. Another roofer I know mentioned I should get contingency contracts so I did that. Within a week I had 50 and I'm getting 5 more a day on average. That amount of work I can get installed but its gonna take awhile. 

Because I'm an exteriors company I can handle roofing, windows, siding, and gutter so the average claim in town in mid $20k. 

The adjusters are coming into town and I'm not used to working with them. 

I'll just post a few and I apologize for the ignorance. Most apply to adjusters and Scope of Loss.

Example: 

Adjuster claims partial loss on siding, total roof loss. I notice he line items R&R 
siding at $4.33 square foot then R&R 1/4" fan fold for .67 square ft.

The siding has an adhered foam backed siding. It's 52% more expensive to buy that then what line itemed

How do i get the difference?

I have the manufacturer, style, and color. I was thinking about calling and explaining the situation and seeing if he would bump it up. I also have my suppliers price sheet to show him.

Someone mentioned O & P. How does that apply in this situation and how do I get it?

I appreciate the help in advance!


----------



## Good Stuff (Sep 9, 2014)

Partial loss claims are just that. The homeowner must provide any additional monies for upgrades to existing materials. If, as you say, the existing materials were different than the claim loss report supplied by the adjustor, then a phone call to the adjustor will usually clear up the disputed line item. Most adjustors only quickly scan a loss claim and overlook certain details - I have found them to be agreeable to materials upcharges for like exchanges.

O&P only applies if there are a minimum of 3 trades on a jobsite... ie: HVAC, Roofng, and Drywall - Siding, roofing, windows, and the like are generally only considered as one trade as most professionals can complete all 3 with one crew.

Best of Luck!


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

B Diamond, you're fine here. Just make sure that you take plenty of pictures when disputing to the insurance company. Like the above said, a phone call will work but an adjuster will want a picture of said discrepancy and they should be able to approve the adjustment immediately.

These are typically known as "supplements" but in actuality it's just a correction. 

Research "supplements" for insurance claims and you'll learn how to make an extra few hundred bucks to even a thousand or more by supplementing claims properly. Ladder Jacks, O&P, content manipulation, and etc.

Something as simple as needing an electrician to disconnect a power line(if it's in the way of safely completing the project) before the crew starts work can get you an extra 20% on a roofing claim if the insurance guy deems complex and coordinating crews which is free money to you if you structure your contracts correctly.


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

Good Stuff said:


> Partial loss claims are just that. The homeowner must provide any additional monies for upgrades to existing materials. If, as you say, the existing materials were different than the claim loss report supplied by the adjustor, then a phone call to the adjustor will usually clear up the disputed line item. Most adjustors only quickly scan a loss claim and overlook certain details - I have found them to be agreeable to materials upcharges for like exchanges.
> 
> O&P only applies if there are a minimum of 3 trades on a jobsite... ie: HVAC, Roofng, and Drywall - Siding, roofing, windows, and the like are generally only considered as one trade as most professionals can complete all 3 with one crew.
> 
> Best of Luck!


Partial loss claims are not necessarily...partial loss claims. Typically, ins adjusters will estimate a loss as partial when it is, in fact, total. 

The O&P 3-trade "rule" is a made up rule first imagined by State Farm in 1987.


----------



## ReubenD (Sep 22, 2014)

If there is an error on the adjusters part for materials to be used , or simply something that you found that they overlooked a phone call with support of some pictures will usually take care of it. 

Working with the adjusters is a people end of the business though so calling them and being friendly about it goes a lot further than trying to make them look stupid (or even just making them look stupid without trying which is sometimes pretty easy too) so word your things in a way that is helpful or "working together to solve this problem" rather than confrontational or simply pointing out a mistake. 

Getting a good relationship with the insurance adjusters is good for business and for profits so is worth a few extra minutes. It also is beneficial to the customers where in your case they could be potential customers for other things as well.


----------

